# Amazon updates 8" Fire HD tablets



## Brian G Turner (Sep 10, 2016)

Amazon have refreshed the design of their 8" Fire HD tablets:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01AHBEJTE/?tag=brite-21

The only big difference I see is that they now come with expandable SD memory, which is welcome.

The resolution is still lower than the discontinued HDX, which is a shame, though.


----------



## LordOfWizards (Oct 28, 2016)

Comment: I used to think that I didn't need better resolution on my screens because my eyes aren't as good anymore, but I was think I was proven wrong. It turns out that what Apple calls 'retina' screens are easier on my weary eyes. Of course it made sense after I thought about it, more pixels equals more detail equals less work for the human eye to "fill in" what it doesn't see. (I guess I could be wrong, but it actually feels like I'm straining less with retina screens).

Another comment: Possible scary marketing flaw calling these things "fire" tablets with all of the Li ion batteries conflagrating and such.


----------

